# Which is your favourite Champagne for regular consumption...?



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

I drink a lot of Taittinger but I like Veuve-Clicquot more. I only drank Bollinger once but I wish I could find some bottles, I loved it. No one seems to sell Bollinger though.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

If you go to a chav off licence they will have Bollinger. It's up there with Crystal as a bling statement.

I drink Lanson or Veuve Clicquot or if I feel like something refreshing on a hot day Fluteau Blanc de Noir.


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't do illegal things, I am certainly not going to buy black market alcohol! Hahaha
I think Bollinger is pretty expensive nowadays, my cousin whom seems to magically conjure money out of the sky drinks a bottle of Dom Perignon per week. This is just crazy!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

I wasn't suggesting you break the law, just go to a licenced premise that deals with chavs (and estate agents etc).

My favourite fizz is not even Champagne though, it's Krimsekt the Ukranian Red sparkling, but the Germans really control the market on that one.


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

I am not sure to know what you mean. In my town there are three ways to get alcohol: The Specialist Wine Store, The Wine Market and the Supermarket. Now I usually go to option 1 because I know they will have what I want most of the time.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am not sure to know what you mean.


Hmm. I'm not in the UK, and even I knew what he meant.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hillinger rose for everyday is a real bargin. I've been to many caves in France and tried more than I should report and Hillinger is near the top. But if you want to talk about real champagne, then Moet it is for me.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't buy Champagne, but I'm into sparkling whites at the moment.
I've gotten into several Spanish Cavas lately. They are usually less expensive than the French sparklies, and are a great bargain if you don't mind the subtle yeast character in the Brut expressions.
My go-to bottle is California Korbel at 9 bucks a bottle. Thursday night is usually fish taco night at our house, and nothing goes better with fried fish, avocado, and hot sauce than a bottle of sparkly.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Veuve Clicquot is obviously the favorite. Gruet does the trick in a pinch for a value wine and it's from the States! Of course there's always Asti Spumante for the ladies or if you're in the mood for something sweet!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I have sold Veuve Clicquot, Dom, and Moet, etc. and I believe Champagne Ellner is their match in most vintages at a lower price. Sort of like an Audi instead of a Mercedes.


----------



## reddy (Dec 1, 2010)

Veuve Clicquot is my fav


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am not sure to know what you mean. In my town there are three ways to get alcohol: The Specialist Wine Store, The Wine Market and the Supermarket. Now I usually go to option 1 because I know they will have what I want most of the time.


 
Don't seem to have Bollinger though do they? Does your family not have an account with a wine merchant like Cockburns of Leith or some such?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Dr. François said:


> My go-to bottle is California Korbel at 9 bucks a bottle.


Same here. Korbel Brut is delicious and a value.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I much prefer a sweeter Champagne, so Moet Nectar Imperial Rose has been my go-to for the past few years. If only it wasn't so hard to find....


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Don't seem to have Bollinger though do they? Does your family not have an account with a wine merchant like Cockburns of Leith or some such?


I am not sure what you mean by having an account. I currently reside in England but I am not British.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually prefer prosecco to champagne. For reasonably-priced champagne, I like Roederer Estate: Roederer's California version.


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

For regular consumption I like non-vintage rosé ...recently been drinking Billecart-Salmon Rosé. Delicious!!

40% Chardonnay, 40% Pinot Noir & 20% Pinot Meunier (approx).

AZTEC


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

This is off topic but my cousin found a bottle of 1983 Chateau Margaux in his mother's wine room.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

AZTEC said:


> For regular consumption I like non-vintage rosé ...recently been drinking Billecart-Salmon Rosé. Delicious!!
> 
> 40% Chardonnay, 40% Pinot Noir & 20% Pinot Meunier (approx).
> 
> AZTEC


+1 to that. Bille Bubbles is a staple when we drink champagne and I find Rose more food friendly.

For really special occasions, I have a couple of bottles of Bollinger Grand Annee in the wine cellar. The rich, brioche creaminess of Bollinger with that something extra. Yum.


----------

